
Basic Sound Processing in Common Lisp [video] - agumonkey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYcDtniJdoE
======
agumonkey
As mentioned in the video description, slides are here:
[http://lisp.amsterdam/presentations/2017-11-02/sound_process...](http://lisp.amsterdam/presentations/2017-11-02/sound_processing.pdf)

